# Advice for a new composer :)



## minkaloo

Hi guys  So recently I've gotten into composing a few songs and relearning my theory (circle of fifths, chord progressions, etc..) I've been wondering if knowing how to read music is necessary if I am to become a professional (sorry if its a pretty dumb question) and of course as a beginner at composing, is there any good advice you guys can give me while I'm still learning?


----------



## aleazk

minkaloo said:


> Hi guys  So recently I've gotten into composing a few songs and relearning my theory (circle of fifths, chord progressions, etc..) I've been wondering if knowing how to read music is necessary if I am to become a professional (sorry if its a pretty dumb question) and of course as a beginner at composing, is there any good advice you guys can give me while I'm still learning?


Yes: go and learn to read music; the sooner, the better.


----------



## minkaloo

aleazk said:


> Yes: go and learn to read music; the sooner, the better.


ahahaha I'm actually learning it now at the moment >< anywho thanks for the advice :3


----------



## aleazk

minkaloo said:


> ahahaha I'm actually learning it now at the moment >< anywho thanks for the advice :3


Well, in that case, second advice: if you plan to be a professional musician, then you should seriously consider to enroll in some university program. What's your current situation?


----------



## minkaloo

aleazk said:


> Well, in that case, second advice: if you plan to be a professional musician, then you should seriously consider to enroll in some university program. What's your current situation?


well, last year I attended university majoring in music and with my main instrument being my vocals but i dropped out  because of personal reasons. But as of right now, I am working full time in hospitality and doing my best to save up money to attend uni again.


----------



## Kopachris

minkaloo said:


> well, last year I attended university majoring in music and with my main instrument being my vocals but i dropped out  because of personal reasons. But as of right now, I am working full time in hospitality and doing my best to save up money to attend uni again.


Whoa, sounds exactly like me. Vocalist, have attended but not currently attending college, working full time in a hotel. Only difference is that I only took one class (Aural Skills I) and didn't declare myself as pursuing a degree. Would be freaky if you also worked as the night auditor at your hotel.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Learning to read music is your first order of business.......IMO composers ought to learn to sight-read on an instrument too, even if it's just singing.....

As far as composing.....after you've read whatever textbook you have on common practice music theory, you should study and copy the music of composers you like.....for instance, try incorporating the harmonies they use in your own pieces.


----------



## minkaloo

oh and by the way, if you guys need to have an idea of what level I play at (let me add, not even close to level 1) here it is


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## minkaloo

nahh I'm a bar attendant BUT I do work at a hotel


----------



## minkaloo

then I shall get to that as soon as possible, thanks!


----------



## minkaloo

Kopachris said:


> Whoa, sounds exactly like me. Vocalist, have attended but not currently attending college, working full time in a hotel. Only difference is that I only took one class (Aural Skills I) and didn't declare myself as pursuing a degree. Would be freaky if you also worked as the night auditor at your hotel.


then I shall get to that as soon as possible, thanks!


----------



## minkaloo

oop last post was meant for Gaspard


----------



## Celloissimo

If you want to be a professional I'd learn to read music, like, *now*.


----------



## Morimur

minkaloo said:


> Hi guys  So recently I've gotten into composing a few songs and relearning my theory (circle of fifths, chord progressions, etc..) I've been wondering if knowing how to read music is necessary if I am to become a professional (sorry if its a pretty dumb question) and of course as a beginner at composing, is there any good advice you guys can give me while I'm still learning?


Advice? Don't write 'songs' like this douchebag...


----------



## KenOC

minkaloo said:


> ...is there any good advice you guys can give me while I'm still learning?


Do you mean you intend to stop learning at some point? When?


----------



## Kije

Be versatile and try to keep away from your comfort zone; there is (almost) always something new to learn. Study Western classical music, dive in to the jazz harmony theory, join some local African percussion orchestra, read books concerning theory, musicology, music history, whatever you're interested in. But one of the most important things is that you should know how to learn to read and write music. And keep yourself interested in what you're doing.


----------



## minkaloo

Celloissimo said:


> If you want to be a professional I'd learn to read music, like, *now*.


yup ^_^ I started learning it as soon as aleazk told me


----------



## minkaloo

KenOC said:


> Do you mean you intend to stop learning at some point? When?


pretty sure I'll still be learning even when I'm 50


----------



## minkaloo

Kije said:


> Be versatile and try to keep away from your comfort zone; there is (almost) always something new to learn. Study Western classical music, dive in to the jazz harmony theory, join some local African percussion orchestra, read books concerning theory, musicology, music history, whatever you're interested in. But one of the most important things is that you should know how to learn to read and write music. And keep yourself interested in what you're doing.


THIS. This is the type of advice i was hoping for  Thank you so much for your input. to be honest i have trouble keeping away from my comfort zone (and I know I should get away from there to be at least alright at composing) but I shall try, I never thought learning music history would be useful as well, I'll look into it >< oh and don't worry, I can read music now


----------



## minkaloo

__
https://soundcloud.com/django95%2Fhome-incomplete

so guys I was working on this piece like more than 2 months ago and scrapped it but of course I want to finish it. I've gotten my family and friends to listen to it and give me their opinion (needed someone else to hear it other than me) and they told me it sounded good but you know, I wasn't sure because I thought it sounds pretty plain and I lacked direction with the piece. So I need a second opinion from a professional (or someone who's been composing for a long time) to listen to it and give me critique and also what I should add to the piece to make it seem more interesting. Sorry for the long post T.T


----------



## Vasks

Try to decouple the string rhythm from the piano rhythm at a place or two (in other words, the two parts move together too often)


----------



## StevenOBrien

Unless you're just interested in getting into something like pop, it's vital that you learn to read music (and perform it to some degree of competence) if you want to become a professional. You _can_ technically get away with it if you're not dealing directly with performers, but you're really shooting yourself in the foot by not doing it.

Imagine an author who is great at coming up with and telling stories, but can't read a book, and can only barely write things down or record his own reading of it.

I'm not sure how much you actually know from your year at college, but I have a whole bunch of resources (the lectures and books that I've found useful) posted here, if it helps: http://www.64digits.com/users/index.php?userid=StevenOBrien&cmd=comments&id=501037


----------

